# DTG printer needed to dropship to me.



## Kaciecase (Mar 31, 2010)

I am looking for a direct to garmet printer that will print some shirts for me. I am looking at printing approximately 200 a month for my small business. I don't want to purchase the machine yet but would like some to be able to print them for [email protected]


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Posting in the referrals and recommendations section would be helpful.. we are not allowed to self promote in the general forums areas.

-Location 

-Type of tshirts (dark, lights, etc ..) 
certain DTG printer do only white and some do both..


-Check out PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com you can find several DTG printers in your area

-Check out the section on the forums called t-shirt fulfillment


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Google is also a great place to look.


----------

